# Who are you currently listening to?



## themadhatter (Oct 3, 2007)

So being new here, I decided why not find out about everyone's musical tastes? Anyway, here's a place, well hopefully, to discuss who you're currently listening to (artist, album, song, doesn't matter), and discuss the merits of your favorite bands and artists! So I'll go first, cheers!

Right now I'm listening to, in no particular order:
Interpol - Our Love to Admire (the new one, get it), and Antics (still). No explanation, I just love this band.

Dropkick Murphys - the last two albums mostly: The Warriror's Code, and The Meanest of Times (just released). I love the irish influence in the music. It makes a lot of the tracks sound like drinking songs! Is it St. Pat's yet?

Oh, and I'm getting ready to break out Sinatra's 'New York, New York' when the Yankees win the World Series. Mwhahaha! 
Anyway, post up your favorites should you feel so inclined.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm listening to Paula Cole - _Harbinger_. Yeah I'm emo sometimes people, bite me! I just love her voice and I love the songs that she writes. I'm rediscovering her.

I'm also listening to Diana Damrau singing in her role as Queen of the Night in The Royal Opera House's production of _Die Zauberflöte_. She rocks the mic!

And I'm listening to Shop Boyz _Party Like A Rockstar_. I'm in the mood for all three lately.


----------



## clynn (Oct 3, 2007)

All I'm listening to now is Bon Jovi. In the car, at work, & at home. I don't care to listen to anything else right now. I'm done w/ the radio until Thanksgiving, where I can listed to Christmas music 24/7.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 3, 2007)

The Donnas new album, _Bitchin'_. Fun stuff!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 3, 2007)

murder by death- you are the last dragon


i need to see them live again.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 3, 2007)

Between The Buried & Me - Colors
Down - III Over The Under
Coheed & Cambria - everything they've released


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 3, 2007)

A guy named Marc Broussard. His latest CD is called SOS (Save Our Soul). Every track is good, but he does a cover of Al Green's "Love and Happiness" that is absolutely incredible.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Cn449hmewDY

Let me know what you think!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2007)

As of lately, it's been DethClock's first album. It's all the hubby wants to listen to


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 4, 2007)

I listen to all Kinds of music but right now Im really getting back into Limp Bizkit but Im also loving the new album by Kelly Clarkson, Hilary Duff and Gwen Stefani.

Every now and then I have to listen to all my old Madonna albums and of course I love the 80's. I guess I just love music full stop.  

Dropkick Murphy's - - - Never heard of them and Im Irish and love most irish music, I will have to go on youtube and check them out.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> I listen to all Kinds of music but right now Im really getting back into Limp Bizkit but Im also loving the new album by Kelly Clarkson, Hilary Duff and Gwen Stefani.
> 
> Every now and then I have to listen to all my old Madonna albums and of course I love the 80's. I guess I just love music full stop.
> 
> Dropkick Murphy's - - - Never heard of them and Im Irish and love most irish music, I will have to go on youtube and check them out.




Well they're a Boston-based (shudder), more of a punk style band, with folk irish influences. Some of their stuff is reminscent of The Clash.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 4, 2007)

Just been on youtube and watched some vid's and so far Im impressed and will try to track down their albums. I could definately listen to them on a regular basis. Ty for the heads-up. :kiss2:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 4, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Just been on youtube and watched some vid's and so far Im impressed and will try to track down their albums. I could definately listen to them on a regular basis. Ty for the heads-up. :kiss2:



if you dig Dropkick Murphies, you should check out Flogging Molly. Totally awesome band.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 4, 2007)

lately i've been on a DJ Krush binge...seeing him saturday! also lots of the Clash...but you all knew that.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> ........I'm also listening to Diana Damrau singing in her role as Queen of the Night in The Royal Opera House's production of _Die Zauberflöte_..........



Yay! Die Zauberflote is my absolute favorite opera/album! My supremely happy music. Although, my favorite part is Papageno, and I have thus far never met one I did not like. I guess if I had to pick my favorite one to date, I'd have to say John Fulford. He was adorable with that ex-boxer face of his (IMO). I also saw the Salzburg Marionette version, and it was just the most charming thing I have ever seen.  Yup! I love the darn thing! In fact, I'm afraid that one of these days, I'll get kicked out of the MET for bouncing in the seat. :bounce: 

Chris


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 4, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Yay! Die Zauberflote is my absolute favorite opera/album! My supremely happy music. Although, my favorite part is Papageno, and I have thus far never met one I did not like. I guess if I had to pick my favorite one to date, I'd have to say John Fulford. He was adorable with that ex-boxer face of his (IMO). I also saw the Salzburg Marionette version, and it was just the most charming thing I have ever seen.  Yup! I love the darn thing! In fact, I'm afraid that one of these days, I'll get kicked out of the MET for bouncing in the seat. :bounce:
> 
> Chris



Is that Papageno role a treat or what? When it's played just right it is almost the best part of the whole opera. I've dreamed of being "Queen of the Night" in an opera but alas, I can't nail that melisma in the second aria. 

Die Zauberflöte is my favorite opera too! :bounce:


----------



## Melian (Oct 4, 2007)

Behemoth - The Apostacy
Finntroll - Jaktens Tid

I am also listening to DethKlok: the DethAlbum


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

OK I'm an old Fart but currently in our CD player:

Elton John - Goodbye Yellowbrick Road
Amy Grant - Simple Things 
Little Big Town - The Road To Here
Fleetwood Mac - (the first one with Lindsey and Stevie)
The Who - Face Dances
Elton John - Don't Shoot Me I'm only the Piano Player


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2007)

Johnny Action Figure
little band outta Reading PA. Saw their show last year. Very, very pop, but interesting harmonies that you can hear over the music which is unusual!


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been rotating between Story of the Year and Hinder.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 5, 2007)

coconut records! (for those who don't know, it's jason schwartzman's band!  )


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 5, 2007)

Amorphis - Silent Waters
Dark Tranquillity - Projector
Opeth - Deliverance
Theatre of Tragedy - Storm


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 8, 2007)

Anthems of Rebellion - Arch Enemy
Check Your Head - Beastie Boys
No Cities Left - The Dears
Big Lizard In My Backyard - The Dead Milkmen
Pet Sounds - The Beach Boys (one of the best albums ever!)
The Information - Beck


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 9, 2007)

My latest new CD...


Late Night Betty - by Pepe and the Bottle Blondes.

Quirky, fun latin and jazz. 

You can hear clips on their site:

http://www.bottleblondes.com/discography.htm

Next week it will be something totally different, I'm sure. I've got such a variety of tastes in music.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 10, 2007)

Any of Mike Patton's assorted groups: Fantomas, Faith No More, Tomahawk, Mr. Bungle...

I'm convinced music needs more singers with his ability.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 10, 2007)

30 Seconds to Mars. I take it out for a day or two then it finds it's way back into my cd player.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
(the lesser-known Part Two at the moment)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Social Distortion
The Real McKenzies
The Pogues
Elmore James


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 10, 2007)

The Marley Family Crest as of late. Bob, Damian "Jr. Gong", Stephen, Ziggy, all of them, I have been on a strait reggar binge for the past few weeks. And I'm lovin it, its just been chillin me out so much. Def been having alot of love flow out of the apartment, just, a really good vibe from all of it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

Alien Fashion Show! Secret Agent Holiday


----------



## James (Oct 10, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> lately i've been on a DJ Krush binge...seeing him saturday! also lots of the Clash...but you all knew that.



you are going to see DJ Krush! you have good taste you lucky b*stard!


----------



## tink977 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here we go....
I am listening to Fear Factory, Down, Pantera, Marilyn Manson, Matchbox Twenty, A Fine Frenzy and I am waiting in great anticipation for the new Kid Rock album....oh wait just a minute....it came out yesterday.....I gotta go now...headed to Target!!!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 10, 2007)

troubadours said:


> coconut records! (for those who don't know, it's jason schwartzman's band!  )



hey, don't talk to me that way ... don't talk to _ME_ that way.

darling, you have amazing taste ... but i believe i've already told you that. 

as for meee:

rilo kiley
the rolling stones
these modern socks
beirut
coconut records
against me!
kate nash
death proof soundtrack _(definitely tied with romeo + juliet for my favorite ST of all-time)_


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 10, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
> (the lesser-known Part Two at the moment)



This guy was a genius. (I say _was_ as I've not been impressed with anything after about the Tubular Bells 2 / Songs of Distant Earth period.)


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 10, 2007)

Check out the album _Guitars_ - every sound on the album was somehow created by a guitar - even the drum sounds!

Currently I'm In Through The Out Door-ing.
\m/


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2007)

Dido's first album "No Angel"


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Social Distortion
> The Real McKenzies
> The Pogues
> Elmore James



I like The Pogues. Especially this song -- "Haunting"

Love the music instrumentation!

Sit down on that stool hear the cant of a fool
And a strange tale I'll impart to ye
Of a time that I lived at the butt of a hill
'Neath the burial chambers you see

One Saturday night I got up on me bike
To go to a dance in the town
I set off at seven to be there at eleven
No thought to the rain coming down

As I pushed up the hill, the rain started to spill
So for shelter I had to resort
Helter Skelter I went as downhill I sped
To the trees at the old fairy fort

I pulled up me bike be a tree in the gripe
To find shelter out of the storm
The rain it came down and like stones beat the ground
But it was grand to be dry in that storm

I was dreaming away about better days
When a voice it says dirty ould night
I fell over my bike, I got such a fright
When the ghostly voice bid me the night

I jumped up with a start gave the storm not a thought
As the hail beat a rythm on me
And I started at the tree that had spoken to me
Not a body was there I could see

the voice I had heard not another word said
As the hair on the head stood on me
And I said an 'Our Father' as I peddled much faster
Away from that ghost haunted tree

For weeks and weeks after with nerves a disaster
Nowhere near that road would I go
And from dusk through the night I would shake with the fright
Of the tree that haunted me so

Now whenever I go to a dance in the town
I make sure not to stop on the way
To be there for eleven I still leave at seven
But I go by a different way


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 10, 2007)

Big fan of the Pogues. There's a tribute to them playing in Cleveland on 12/23......too bad I'll be back home in f%^^ing North Carolina then!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 10, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Big fan of the Pogues. There's a tribute to them playing in Cleveland on 12/23......too bad I'll be back home in f%^^ing North Carolina then!!!



yes yes YES! the boys from county hell! i actually wrote up the press release for that show  

from what i hear, they're a pretty great tribute band.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> yes yes YES! the boys from county hell! i actually wrote up the press release for that show
> 
> from what i hear, they're a pretty great tribute band.



Can you please,please,please,please,please record the show for me? Pretty please? And then go to a pub afterwards and have a round of pints while singing "The Irish Rover"?


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 11, 2007)

As of the past week:

Bloods & Crips-Bangin on Wax Vol. 1 & 2
Corpus Christii-Rising
Wolves in the Throne Room-Two Hunters
Mutiilation-Sorrow Galaxies
MF Grimm-American Hunger
YZ-The Ghetto's Been Good to Me
Algor-Úder Pohanského Hnevu
Kool G Rap-4,5,6


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 11, 2007)

Hot Hot Heat's _Happiness Ltd._ - _Soooo addicting!_
Kate Nash's _Made of Bricks_ - _It like she's been reading my mind._

And I like keeping my favourite not-so-new CDs around too... Such as Brand New, Bloc Party, The Fray, Snow Patrol, Foo Fighters, The Greenhornes, Billy Talent, Kings of Leon, 30 Seconds To Mars, etc, etc.. 

They never stray too far from my CD player/car.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Check out the album _Guitars_ - every sound on the album was somehow created by a guitar - even the drum sounds!
> \m/



Oh yeah, I forgot about this one. It was definitely a "comeback" album. Anybody who can listen to "Out of Mind" and not love it can eat my socks.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Can you please,please,please,please,please record the show for me? Pretty please? And then go to a pub afterwards and have a round of pints while singing "The Irish Rover"?



hahahahaha i would totally agree to this, but i have no idea where even iiii am going to be december 23rd. depending on where a job takes me, it could be further than north carolina!

but then again, i should be in town for the holidays, even if. who knooows. i'll try my best if i am!


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 11, 2007)

America's new CD called "Here and Now". We saw them in concert Sunday night at Mohegan Sun for free no less and I'm so into them all over again. Great CD!!!


----------



## James (Oct 11, 2007)

DJ Food - Now Listen Again
Beth Orton - Pass in Time
High Contrast - Tough Guys Don't Dance
Bjork - Vespertine
Portishead - Dummy
Gogol Bordello - Start Wearing Purple


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahaha i would totally agree to this, but i have no idea where even iiii am going to be december 23rd. depending on where a job takes me, it could be further than north carolina!
> 
> but then again, i should be in town for the holidays, even if. who knooows. i'll try my best if i am!



Hahaha, well I appreciate the consideration. But hey, don't sod off too far


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 11, 2007)

DMB Live at Folsom Field. Both discs are freaking amazing!


----------



## J34 (Oct 12, 2007)

Opeth. Death Metal is awesome!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

On the car ride home from work I was relistening to Moby's B-Sides 18 album. I hadn't listened to it for quite some time. For me, its quite easy and enjoyable electronic music blended with of course other instruments like guitars and pad sounds ...etc... --- plus it has a good beat, rhythm, bass and it soothes and relaxes me, plus it feels quite passionate. It's definitely not anything comparable to what you commonly hear played on the radio, in my opinion.

Perhaps I've already been inspired to create some of my own music that I have put off doing in the past. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

James said:


> DJ Food - Now Listen Again
> Beth Orton - Pass in Time
> High Contrast - Tough Guys Don't Dance
> Bjork - Vespertine
> ...



I like a lot of the songs off of Portishead's Dummy album. I think "It Could Be Sweet" is one of my favorites.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

the Pixies--Heaven (the cover from the Lady in the Radiator in Eraserhead)


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> the Pixies--Heaven (the cover from the Lady in the Radiator in Eraserhead)



Very cool.

I've been listening to The Pixies just a few days ago. I was listening to their Live at the BBC album.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 12, 2007)

Right now I'm listening to the album "Ill Communication" by the Beastie Boys. And I have to agree with Stan, the Pixies covering a song from a David Lynch movie is about as cool as it gets. Good pick, Jes.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

I like the way _The Pixies_ covered "Wild Honey Pie" --- from The Beatles. And I also like how Kim Deal "bassist of The Pixies" along with other bandmates of _The Breeders_ had redone "Happiness Is A Warm Gun" on their Pod album --- (another Beatles cover.)

Right now, I've got to go and I'll probably be listening to Beck's Mutations album and I think I might also listen to Belly's King album.

Then again, if I get tired of cds, I'll probably just switch on the radio and listen to classic rock or oldies. :huh:


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 12, 2007)

Just letting iTunes do it's shuffle thang... 

Currently playing, however, is _Nine Inch Nails_ "The Wretched"


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Good pick, Jes.



I am very sexy.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 12, 2007)

James said:


> DJ Food - Now Listen Again
> Beth Orton - Pass in Time
> High Contrast - Tough Guys Don't Dance
> Bjork - Vespertine
> ...



GOGOL BORDELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. fine taste, james, absolutely fine taste!  

have you given a listen to their newest album at all? if not, i recommend "alcohol" (on the whole, however, the new album doesn't compare much to _gypsy punks_)


----------



## troubadours (Oct 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> GOGOL BORDELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. fine taste, james, absolutely fine taste!
> 
> have you given a listen to their newest album at all? if not, i recommend "alcohol" (on the whole, however, the new album doesn't compare much to _gypsy punks_)



AGREED. i have been super obsessed with wonderlust king atm though.

my current playlist:

aphex twin - nannou (vocal rmx)
aaliyah - are you that somebody?
high school musical 2 - i don't dance (SHUT UP)
the books - the lemon of pink
andrew bird - imitosis
feist - when i was a young girl
modest mouse - satin in a coffin
beirut - elephant gun
hellogoodbye - all your love
gogol bordello - wonderlust king
ac newman - the town halo
the unicorns - les os
uffie - pop the glock
the thermals - saint rosa and the swallows
of montreal - cato as a pun
m.i.a. - paper planes


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Oct 12, 2007)

Right now I'm playing Madonna - Ray of Light


----------



## William (Oct 14, 2007)

Since there is a current Jazz/U-Tube thread............


I am listening to Herbie Hancock "The Joni Letters"

Herbie's tribute to Joni Mitchell


William


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 14, 2007)

At this very moment, Helloween - "Push" from the "Better than Raw" album. I'm on a little bit of a power metal kick. Last week it was death metal. My roommate can't stand death metal vocals, so I don't play much (not that he says anything, but I'm, you know, not a complete asshole).

But everyone likes power metal.

And now it's Kiuas - "Warrior Soul"


----------



## James (Oct 15, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> GOGOL BORDELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. fine taste, james, absolutely fine taste!
> 
> have you given a listen to their newest album at all? if not, i recommend "alcohol" (on the whole, however, the new album doesn't compare much to _gypsy punks_)



I got my housemate to play the album yesterday... "Alcohol" could
(should?) be his theme tune!

Also listening to:

Storm & The Balls - Ladylike Side One 
Pendulum - Hold your Colour
Dizzee Rascal - Boy In Da Corner


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

The soundtrack from the film "Shoot 'em Up" and Annie Lennox's new one, "Songs of Mass Destruction."


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> The soundtrack from the film "Shoot 'em Up" and Annie Lennox's new one, "Songs of Mass Destruction."



A new album from Annie Lennox? Sweet! :bow:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 15, 2007)

Currently listening to the stoner metal band Sheavy, namely the albums _Synchronized_ and _The Machine That Won the War_.

Pretty decent for a rather unknown band.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't been listening to any music, other than what I was recording earlier this morning.

But I was listening to songs from R.E.M.'s album "Automatic For The People" much earlier in the car.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm going to throw out one group I always end up coming back around to: Jurassic 5. Love these guys!

Also, all of these slavic/Eastern European bands that have been popping up here have looked really familiar. Then I remember I heard some of them in "Everything is Illuminated" Good stuff. Cheers!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2007)

I was listening to some music by Amy Winehouse, earlier.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 21, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I'm going to throw out one group I always end up coming back around to: Jurassic 5. Love these guys!
> 
> Also, all of these slavic/Eastern European bands that have been popping up here have looked really familiar. Then I remember I heard some of them in "Everything is Illuminated" Good stuff. Cheers!



Eugene Hutz from Gogol Bordello co-starred in that movie, I believe.

I'm listening to Yo La Tengo's "I Am Not Afraid Of You And I Will Beat Your Ass". I am firmly convinced this is the best album title ever! Anyone care to disprove me?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 21, 2007)

"Dream Ticket" from "The Original Sound of Sheffield"...saw them live in Frisco back in the early 80's..oh, them was the days!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 21, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Eugene Hutz from Gogol Bordello co-starred in that movie, I believe.



Yes, you are correct sir! I need to watch that movie again...haha, Sammy Davis Jr. Jr....


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

Weezer --- Keep Fishin' is currently playing.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 21, 2007)

Coldplay "Yellow"


----------



## Chuggernut (Oct 21, 2007)

"Aquatarkus" from the live CD "Welcome Back My Freinds To The Show That Never Ends, Ladies & Gentlemen: Emerson, Lake & Palmer!" by ELP.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 22, 2007)

Space Between - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 22, 2007)

Anything but "Tessie"....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 22, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Anything but "Tessie"....



haha not quite, though I am spinning the new album from 'em.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 22, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> haha not quite, though I am spinning the new album from 'em.



Haha, well as long as you don't go blaring "Tessie," we won't have an issue.
So no Warrior's Code for you!


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 23, 2007)

"Paradise City" - Guns 'N' Roses

There needs to be more rock nowadays with excessive guitar solos.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 23, 2007)

Alice In Chains hasnt left my car CD player for a week now. And before that it was the soundtrack to the musical Hair.


----------



## gunther (Oct 23, 2007)

The Wanderers - Only Lovers Left Alive

Stiv from the Dead Boys teaming up with a Jimmy Pursey-less Sham 69. Pretty cool. A few tunes have a Hanoi Rocks feel to 'em.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 23, 2007)

I only just posted it in the rap hip-hop/r&b thread. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b2ZPtXKtYs
Common- I want you


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2007)

Vahevalla (Live) by Loggins & Messina


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 24, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I only just posted it in the rap hip-hop/r&b thread.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b2ZPtXKtYs
> Common- I want you



no WAY!!! i JUST finished listening to that awwwesome song in my itunes. crazy coincidence, there. 

regardless, i do have to say -- that's an absolutely stupendous tune.

other than that, let me just say ... brand new randomly put up a new song on their myspace/facebook pages called "fork and knife" and it is a magically delicious tune. i've been addicted to it all day long, and can't get it out of my head.

which at this point, still, is a totally not bad thing. 

and to the best of my knowledge, it has no actual relation to food. just to clarify.

just relations with awesomeness.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 24, 2007)

Daft Punk at the moment because it's the only damn music on my new comp. Im scared to plus in my I-pod because I know its going to erase everything. SO here I go dancin' around to Around the World.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 24, 2007)

My sister put Mika on my ipod. I don't know what it says about me that I'm listening to it, (I'm usually working my way through a Wagnerian opera like the eccentric meshugene I am), but I like it, especially track 8.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Daft Punk at the moment because it's the only damn music on my new comp. Im scared to plus in my I-pod because I know its going to erase everything. SO here I go dancin' around to Around the World.



Haha, yes Daft Punk...I totally remember that video too!


Some songs I haven't been able to get out of my head for a good while now (not that I'm complaining), and in no particular order (nothing insanely recent, but it comes in cycles):

Rebellion (Lies) -Arcade Fire
Public Pervert - Interpol (one of my favorites from them)
The Heinrich Maneuver - Interpol
Sixteen Military Wives -The Decemberists
Sons and Daughters -The Decemberists
Gideon -My Morning Jacket
Radio Ga Ga -Electric Six (Queen cover, it kicks ass. The YouTube video is hilarious, like all of their stuff)
From the Ritz to the Rubble - The Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 24, 2007)

Parliament - Mothership Connection. I'm in an old-school, P-Funk mood today.


----------



## Big_jim (Oct 24, 2007)

Finger 11, Paralyzer.
Great song, makes me think of a certain lady!:wubu:


----------



## BBWQueen33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ahhh, peace and quiet ... except for my fingers tapping the keys on the keyboard.


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 24, 2007)

Right now?

Opie & Anthony on XM Radio.


----------



## Big_jim (Oct 24, 2007)

Colbie Caillat- Bubbly.
Wife just introduced me to the song. Very sweet and sentimental! 
:wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 25, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Public Pervert - Interpol (one of my favorites from them)
> The Heinrich Maneuver - Interpol




... if i could effin' rep you, i would.

so swoon baby, starry niiiiights
may our bodies remaaaain.

interpolllll :wubu:


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 25, 2007)

Hotel California - The Eagles

was in the mood.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 25, 2007)

"Rambling Black Transit Blues" from "This CD is Condemned"


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 25, 2007)

*Kings of Leon - Because Of The Times (2007). *- _Amaaaaaaaazing, stuck-in-your-head type of songs. A little mellower than they are used to but I think it might be my favorite album by them so far!_

Fav songs are:
_-Knocked Up 
-On Call
-Ragoo
-Arizona
-Charmer_

A great CD for long, night drives.


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 25, 2007)

The latest compilation, brought to you by Peanut Butterwolf, *2K8: B-BALL ZOMBIE WAR!!

I've been listening to the podcast, for little over a month now, and I'm totally Feeling it!! (@ last, I now have a copy on wax!!)

Mad vibe all round, especially *ALOE BLACC - Find A Way & CX KIDTRONIK feat. TCHAKA DIALLO - Big Girl, Skinny Girl, witch has real dirty beats and an obvious connection. 

catch it here: 
http://www.stonesthrow.com/podcast/stonesthrow_24_zombieplayoffs.mp3


Allso an Aussie band; *Gotye* with their album *Like Drawing Blood!
Awsomeness!!

catch it here; *http://gotye.com/?page_id=32 
(Hmmm, why can I not UnBold certain parts of text)


----------



## bexy (Oct 25, 2007)

*well for me its always 

1)morrissey
2)the smiths
3)morrissey lol u get the point...


but atm im loving joanna newsome, css, tilly and the wall, mr hudson and the library and cyndi lauper!

xoxo*


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 25, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> *Kings of Leon - Because Of The Times (2007). *- _Amaaaaaaaazing, stuck-in-your-head type of songs. A little mellower than they are used to but I think it might be my favorite album by them so far!_
> 
> Fav songs are:
> _-Knocked Up
> ...



meh... i'll tell you what. i'm going to agree with you and greatly disagree with you. kings of leon, easily, are one of my favorite bands of all time -- so excellent, excellent taste my dear. howeverrrr, _for me_ anyways, i don't think it's possible for any album of theirs to ever beat their first -- _youth and young manhood_. so refreshing, intense, unique and DIVERSE. you went from infectious, fast-paced mumbo-jumbo rock and roll to a slow-paced COUNTRY-influenced tune as the bonus track. sheer brilliance. but i digress.

i also listened to that album (_because of the times_) back in september on a roadtrip ... and the whole thing almost put me to sleep. while _on call _and _knocked up _are two tunes i absolutely love off of that album (and interestingly enough, both are the two singles that have come off that album for kol... hmm...), the rest just seems like filler (point emphasized by the fact that on call and knocked up are their two singles). and this is a totaaal personal thing of mine, because not many have agreed with me thus far (not that anyone has disagreed, no one really seems to have an opinion on this but me) ... but charmer has to be one of the most obnoxious songs i've heard in a whiiile (my roommate loves to blast this song while i'm around to spite me, figures).

for me, looking at a band that is so talented, so unique, and so energetic in the past ... and then comparing them to this thoroughly slow and mellow album full of fillers... well, it just makes the whole thing come off totally half-assed. and i understand, and think it's a wonderful thing, when bands throw a curveball of an album out ... but this wasn't even refreshing or unique in the direction that they were taking it. it didn't even seem as good as previous slower tunes that they've aced (i.e. "milk" from _aha shake heartbreak_) i dunno. i expect so much more out of kol! gaaah! :blush:

and going back to what i initially said about loving kol, it makes it that much harder to admit that the new album is overall boring ... because i really want to like it SO much.

it is refreshing to see a different stance on the album though ... i'm so used to just bashing the album with other kids from my radio station and house of blues that it's actually really interesting to debate the album out with a different opinion. enjoy the late night rides -- and glad to see another kol fan!

and i seriously apologize for the maaaad ramble here ... but this has got to be one of my biggest frustrations out of music in the past year ... so ya put the ball in motion! hahahaha


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 26, 2007)

^^^^ :wubu::wubu:

yeah, on a random note. there is really nothing hotter than a girl who is all passionate about her music. I want to rep you again, but it won't let me.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 26, 2007)

At this very moment, Weezer (specifically, "We Are All on Drugs").
Generally, Scouting For Girls (whose album I'm just after buying the other day) & Journey, 'cause I hadn't bought a really good cheesy rock album in ages.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 26, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> meh... i'll tell you what. i'm going to agree with you and greatly disagree with you. kings of leon, easily, are one of my favorite bands of all time -- so excellent, excellent taste my dear. howeverrrr, _for me_ anyways, i don't think it's possible for any album of theirs to ever beat their first -- _youth and young manhood_. so refreshing, intense, unique and DIVERSE. you went from infectious, fast-paced mumbo-jumbo rock and roll to a slow-paced COUNTRY-influenced tune as the bonus track. sheer brilliance. but i digress.
> 
> i also listened to that album (_because of the times_) back in september on a roadtrip ... and the whole thing almost put me to sleep. while _on call _and _knocked up _are two tunes i absolutely love off of that album (and interestingly enough, both are the two singles that have come off that album for kol... hmm...), the rest just seems like filler (point emphasized by the fact that on call and knocked up are their two singles). and this is a totaaal personal thing of mine, because not many have agreed with me thus far (not that anyone has disagreed, no one really seems to have an opinion on this but me) ... but charmer has to be one of the most obnoxious songs i've heard in a whiiile (my roommate loves to blast this song while i'm around to spite me, figures).
> 
> ...



Fair enough.. but I only really started listening to KOL last year. I know very little about them and have only recently picked up their first two albums. I also did not know that On Call and Knocked Up were their first two releases. 

_Milk_ was the first song I had ever heard from them, followed by _Four Kicks_ and _Taper Jean Girl_. The latter I heard on the Disturbia soundtrack and the two former were on mixed CDs given to me by friends. 

When I hear a song I like, I look the band up and check out their new and previous albums. I don't care when a song/album was popular, just as long as I think its good! 

Potato potata.


----------



## orinoco (Oct 26, 2007)

the dualers - the melting pot

just a quality album from start to finish, but in particular i love urban spirit


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 26, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ^^^^ :wubu::wubu:
> 
> yeah, on a random note. there is really nothing hotter than a girl who is all passionate about her music.




^This. Among other things...



BlondeAmbition said:


> Fair enough.. but I only really started listening to KOL last year. I know very little about them and have only recently picked up their first two albums. I also did not know that On Call and Knocked Up were their first two releases.
> 
> _Milk_ was the first song I had ever heard from them, followed by _Four Kicks_ and _Taper Jean Girl_. The latter I heard on the Disturbia soundtrack and the two former were on mixed CDs given to me by friends.
> 
> ...



Despite my admittedly recent exposure to the band, I can still safely vouch for the fact that, yes, the first two albums are better. The first especially. Acquire it if you don't have it already. Cheers!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 26, 2007)

The Pretty Things' new album _Balboa Island._ They were one of the very best Beat groups of mid-sixties UK, then one of the best psych groups (using the same producer as early Pink Floyd) and then a very respectable glam band through the '70s. This lineup is a mixture of the '60s and '70s guys - they've had the same singer since 1964 (Phil May, sounding excellent) and original member Dick Taylor (pictured on the left) has returned (not only one of the original Rolling Stones before starting Pretty Things, but he also started Hawkwind, pre-Lemmy.) He brings an arty reckless irreverence to them bigtime and they're also partly returning to their Beat blues roots. Really good, at least on par and maybe better than any of their '70s records! 

View attachment pretty.jpg


View attachment AcousticPTsTempWeb101806.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 26, 2007)

Curse of the Golden Vampire, first CD from '98, which is basically Techno Animal (ex-Napalm Death/Godflesh, two of the best metal bands ever) plus Alec Empire (Atari Teenage Riot.) 

View attachment tcotgcae.jpg


View attachment l_35d0546cbf87f4372e68b950c43e1b80.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 26, 2007)

new Radiohead

"In Rainbows"

it's amazing


(and just this second, Chromeo)


:smitten:


----------



## spaz-fa (Oct 26, 2007)

Big John, Boy Named Sue, Walk the line, One piece at at time
:happy: == Johnny Cash is Legendary:bow:
Good Stuff!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 26, 2007)

Xmal Deutschland
Viva

Im a goth girl at heart


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 1, 2007)

New Springsteen

"Magic"


:eat2:


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 1, 2007)

how over-due does this reply come off? quite. i'm way too oblivious to these things sometimes! 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> ^^^^ :wubu::wubu:
> yeah, on a random note. there is really nothing hotter than a girl who is all passionate about her music. I want to rep you again, but it won't let me.



hahaha all i have to say to that is, well: :blush: and maybe a bit of: :wubu:

(thanks!)



BlondeAmbition said:


> Fair enough.. but I only really started listening to KOL last year. I know very little about them and have only recently picked up their first two albums. I also did not know that On Call and Knocked Up were their first two releases.
> 
> When I hear a song I like, I look the band up and check out their new and previous albums. I don't care when a song/album was popular, just as long as I think its good!
> 
> Potato potata.



Definitely pototo-potata; but what would be interesting about our tastes and preferences if they were all the same, yeah? 

And trust me, I don't give two shits about whether something's a single, or popular, or whatever. I _DO_ start to care if it's been excessively over-spun (mainly because at that point most songs will just get obnoxious), but that's not the case. I have no issue with the singles because they _were singles_, but rather with the rest of the album outside of that. Nothing seemed to reflect the effort, energy or mood set by the only two singles put off of that album, nor any previous album for the matter. And so it just comes off a bit filler-ish. If anything, I'm giving a nod to the first two singles ... and well, only those two songs. Unfortunately. 

But like you so said before: Potato, potata; for sure. 



themadhatter said:


> ^This. Among other things...
> 
> Despite my admittedly recent exposure to the band, I can still safely vouch for the fact that, yes, the first two albums are better. The first especially. Acquire it if you don't have it already. Cheers!



Pretty much goes without saying that I totally agree with what you have to say there, but I thought I'd let ya know (since the rep effort was denied) annnd quite well said, too.

Definite recommendation to anyone with interest in the genre to pick up _Youth and Young Manhood_. It's just got a little somethin' somethin' that I haven't been able to find in many semi-recent alt rock albums.

And to stay true to the spirit of the thread: I'm currently on a Manchester Orchestra kick (not your conventional Orchestra). They actually opened up for Brand New in Cleveland early this year (and other locations, I'm sure). Anyways, a definite recommendation on that group as well. Their myspace page has a pretty good sampling of their stuff, and my fave has to be "I Can Barely Breathe".


----------



## Suze (Nov 1, 2007)

radiohead <3


----------



## troubadours (Nov 2, 2007)

beirut's gulag orkestar







zach condon. now there is one musician i would be delighted to find out is an FA :wubu:


----------



## speakeasy (Nov 3, 2007)

Right at this moment...The Faint, Danse Macabre.


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been on a Maroon 5 kick lately for some reason. I really need to switch it up some before I get bored but I currently have Marilyn Manson, Maroon 5, the Killers, Rammstein, and the Cure in the cd player in my car. I've had a couple people recommend Dropkick Murpheys to me recently so maybe I should check them out. Hmmm


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 3, 2007)

Damian Marley... I can't get enough of Jr. Gong over the past few days, not like im complaining though, its amazing everyime i here it ^_^


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 3, 2007)

For me lately it's (still) Australian singer/songwriter Missy Higgins' new one, older Jason Mraz (anxiously awaiting something new from this boy, though I devour all of the live performances recorded from his recent European tour posted on Youtube), and a couple of the new tracks off Annie Lennox's new CD as well as old school Eurythmics/Annie.


----------



## mango (Nov 3, 2007)

*Deee-Lite: World Clique (1990)

Who was that?
Someone's playin' in my hoooouse....


*


----------



## mimosa (Nov 3, 2007)

mango said:


> *Deee-lite: World Clique (1990)
> 
> Who was that?
> Someone's playin' in my hoooouse....
> ...



omg....that brings back memories of my pre-teen years. I haven't thought of Dee-lite in years. I had a cassette of that in those days.


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 3, 2007)

Idaho - by the BoDeans


----------



## gunther (Nov 8, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Idaho - by the BoDeans



I applaud your good taste. Saw the band at the VB Oceanfront a couple months ago. Awesome set, of which "Idaho" was a part.


----------



## gunther (Nov 8, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> The Pretty Things' new album _Balboa Island._ They were one of the very best Beat groups of mid-sixties UK, then one of the best psych groups (using the same producer as early Pink Floyd) and then a very respectable glam band through the '70s. This lineup is a mixture of the '60s and '70s guys - they've had the same singer since 1964 (Phil May, sounding excellent) and original member Dick Taylor (pictured on the left) has returned (not only one of the original Rolling Stones before starting Pretty Things, but he also started Hawkwind, pre-Lemmy.) He brings an arty reckless irreverence to them bigtime and they're also partly returning to their Beat blues roots. Really good, at least on par and maybe better than any of their '70s records!



I'd love to hear this. Been a longtime fan of TPT's mid-sixties recordings, but I haven't sampled '70s works like Parachutes.


----------



## gunther (Nov 8, 2007)

Lime Spiders - The Cave Comes Alive

Hadn't heard this gem since '02. Along the lines of Hoodoo Gurus and The Fleshtones.


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 8, 2007)

Ain't Nuthin' But A "G" Thang - Snoop Dogg and Dr. Dre

Been on an old-school rap kick for a couple days now. N.W.A., Company Flow, Big Daddy Kane... it's all good.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 8, 2007)

"Fistful of Love," Antony and the Johnsons


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 9, 2007)

&#1050;&#1080;&#1085;&#1086;-&#1053;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082; &#1050;&#1072;&#1084;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1082;&#1080;

&#1044;&#1072;!


----------

